
Bleed.Cloud – Simple tools for checking your exposure to cloud bleed - remx
https://bleed.cloud/index.html
======
budhajeewa
I entered my domain and nothing happened?

>curl '[https://api.bleed.cloud/check'](https://api.bleed.cloud/check') -H
'origin: [https://bleed.cloud'](https://bleed.cloud') -H 'dnt: 1' -H 'accept-
encoding: gzip, deflate, br' -H 'accept-language: en-US,en;q=0.8' -H 'user-
agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko)
Chrome/54.0.2840.59 Safari/537.36' -H 'content-type:
application/json;charset=UTF-8' -H 'accept: application/json, text/plain, _/_
' -H 'referer: [https://bleed.cloud/'](https://bleed.cloud/') -H 'authority:
api.bleed.cloud' \--data-binary '["budhajeewa.com"]' \--compressed

~~~
grogenaut
That means it wasn't in the list.

------
frik
What does red bar means? (I tried it with "news.ycombinator.com" which is a
Cloudflare CDN customer.)

I reseted my HN password yesterday, just in case, as I found HN in the
cloudbleed list.

------
grogenaut
I wrote this entirely serverless with aws using CloudFront, Lambda (python),
Angular, Bootstrap, Lets Encrypt in about 8 hours. Feel free to ask questions
if you want.

